# Kitten Issues--HELP!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok so kitten went to a new "home" Saturday and they already want to return him.

He can be naughty (he attacks sometimes) but that had all but stopped here. So I mentioned it to them and they seemed ready for the commiment.

He has actually never attacked me and broke the skin (they said he did it to both of them). When he is here and I am away he's in his cage, he is also in it when I sleep, but when I'm up I try to let him when I can (I don't fully trust Avery with him). Isn't it common for kittens to be like this? I thought it was something they can grow out of, no? Well anyways I am going to pick him up today.

Does anyone know how to curb this behavior? Also how am I supposed to adopt out a kitten like this? What should I tell people? It may also be an adjustment thing, perhaps he needs time to adjust to his new environment?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How old is the kitten?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Somewhere between 5-6months


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds like normal kitty behavior to me! Not sure what these people were thinking!


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

*normal!*

Totally normal behavior! Nahla is 4 months and attacks me on a regular basis, she is PLAYING!!!!!!! That is what babies do. You can't curb the behavior and you don't need to. You can get toys, play mice, strings (although DO NOT leave a kitten or a cat with string unattended, they can swallow it and it can end up wrapping around intestines - pulling it out of their mouth when they are choking on it, can cause great damage as well) My cousin's cat needed surgery after playing with balloon that had a string on it. And a scratching post and or tower - cats love to climb. Better the tower than your curtains!!!! Good luck. That baby just needs some attention and some play time! 

Oh, and at bed time....her favorite game is to bite my toes/feet as I try to get comfortable in bed, I usually give her 10 minutes of me moving my feet around and letting her bite me and then I snuggle her real close and rub her forehead with my chin/nose and she usually falls right asleep.

Lisa


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Lisa_j said:


> Sounds like normal kitty behavior to me! Not sure what these people were thinking!


I don't know a thing about kittens, but in a kitten this young I would expect it to be play behaviour as well. 
My cat is almost 3, but now and then she will grab my hand with her paw, pull my hand over and bite it very gently. No marks at all. 
I know so little about cats that I don't know if it's playing or affection, but I wonder if Windy started off a bit rough, just like your kitten, before she learnt bite inhibition.
I really think these people should be prepared to commit a bit more to an adopted animal and give it a bit of a chance. It wouldn't take much for them to do some research on how to positively change this behaviour if they don't like it. 
As they obviously aren't prepared to put any effort into it, then I think the kitten is far more better off with you.


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> before she learnt bite inhibition.


If the kitten did not have an opportunity to play with siblings and with mom, he/she probably did not learn how hard too hard is when it comes to playing. Something that I have found that seems to work, is when Nahla bites too hard, I shreik and walk away from her. Then when she follows - she always does - I just cuddle her and don't play this time. My cats are like dogs... but it works, when he/she realizes that biting means no more playmate...he/she will soon stop. That's what litter mates would do. But at 5 months, they are not being vicious and attacking, they are just playing.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Totally normal behaviour for a kitten. My little "Mo" was fostered by my co-worker before I adopted him. One day while said co-worker was uh... relieving himself in the bathroom; Mo decided to climb his leg by jumping straight to his thigh and then sliding down with claws out.

We all bear the scars of Mo's kittenhood, I'm lucky mine are on my hands.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Totally normal behaviour for a kitten. My little "Mo" was fostered by my co-worker before I adopted him. One day while said co-worker was uh... relieving himself in the bathroom; Mo decided to climb his leg by jumping straight to his thigh and then sliding down with claws out.
> 
> We all bear the scars of Mo's kittenhood, I'm lucky mine are on my hands.


Oh God, there are so many things I want to say, but this is a family show so I better not. 
I can't think of anything clean to say, sorry, all I can do is laugh. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It's obvious these people have not had a kitten before, so it is probably best that you take him back and give him a home to someone that has had kittens before as this is totally normal!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep totally normal kitten behaviour. If he's breaking the skin, he just needs to be taught that he's being too rough, and to settle down. 

Heck, Nala is 4 now and she still attacks us! Haha she is crazy. She will hide under the bed and attack your achilles when you walk by, or even just mid cuddle decide thats enough and bite then run away. She's just moody. But unless she's full on serious, she rarely ever does enough to hurt us. And when she's all worked up and angry (tail swinging, pupils dilated, ears back) we can slowly move our hand towards her, and tell her "be nice" and she will (after much hesitation) lick your hand then settle down. And all of this behaviour is after being tormented by our housemate when we first got her as a kitten (he thought it was hilarious to "play" with her by making his hand look like a giant claw and bringing it down on her head from above - hence why she wont let ANYONE other than us try to pat the top of her head, she doesn't trust anyone at first).

But yeah, all in all, it's typical kitten behaviour. This kitten is not "broken", just needs a family who is willing to care for him properly and be the authority figure when need be


----------

